# Got great advice last year re health insurance renewal. Suggestions again please



## Hippykitten (23 Apr 2014)

I am with Laya on the SimplyHealth Excess Plan.
It is due for renewal in June - e1297.35. 
I would love someone to suggest a similar plan at a lower cost. Ideally, with Laya as I'd hate the hassle of switching provider (not ruling it out though)
I am 38 with no dependants. Health is very good (Thank God) but I would like a good level of cover. Thanks


----------

